
Amazon will cut prices at Whole Foods - kompressor
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/24/16198736/amazon-completes-whole-foods-acquisition-lower-prices-avocados
======
ljf
Further discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094529)

